# Barun @10 months



## Ishaq (Jan 2, 2004)

After my show bloodline who past 11 years and was an outstanding beauty I decided for a working bloodline and don't know how good is his structure. Can you please give your opinions. Thanks.

Here @10 months








@8
It uploaded up side down 

@7


----------



## Ishaq (Jan 2, 2004)

*that pass at 11 years old*



Ishaq said:


> After my show bloodline who past 11 years and was an outstanding beauty I decided for a working bloodline and don't know how good is his structure. Can you please give your opinions. Thanks.
> 
> Here @10 months
> View attachment 333986
> ...


Had to edit my mistake. Sorry... I meant .."who pass at 11 years old..."


----------



## d4mmo (Mar 27, 2013)

i cant rotate the stacked image to give you a critique. but looks like a nice female


----------



## Ishaq (Jan 2, 2004)

d4mmo said:


> i cant rotate the stacked image to give you a critique. but looks like a nice female


it's a boy....

"it is a boy or it is a girl...." Donovan


----------



## Ishaq (Jan 2, 2004)

ishaq said:


> it's a boy....
> 
> "it is a boy or it is a girl...." donovan


I was able to upload the image correctly


----------



## Ishaq (Jan 2, 2004)

I guess he is not worthwhile.... :-(


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Not many people do critiques here  It's not that he's not worthwhile.

He has lovely compact feet with pasterns that are a bit week. Sufficient angulation in the rear, straight through the shoulder with a short upper arm. Lacks depth of chest, even for his age. I would like "more" dog all around. Will probably be a very racy adult. Strong head, beautiful bone. 

Croup is short and steep, tail set is low, but steep croup makes it seem stuck on. Has a flat wither, although his coupling is nice and he has a short back. Good length of neck, but placement would be better with more correct lay of shoulder.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I think he's gorgeous!!! 

Hard to give 'real' critique at this age cause he's got alot of growing and change coming up!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

very handsome boy, love his head!!!!!! sorry don't critique.


----------



## Ishaq (Jan 2, 2004)

Thank for your feedback, at the present time he is at the breeder because I'm on a trip. I'll be back to him January 13. Its been almost three months and I miss him so much. I'll post more photos at a later time.... thanks again you all!


----------



## d4mmo (Mar 27, 2013)

slightly stretched male with good pigment, wide ear-set, skull panes should be more defined, ok withers, top line could be better, good length of croup which is a little steep, good angulation in the front and rear, strong hocks, upper arm needs to be a little longer, shoulder needs to be better angled, good length of neck, very good length of forearm under-chest needs more depth which may increase with age.

I think he can look much better with more effort in the stack. he looks a little flat on the board.


----------



## Ishaq (Jan 2, 2004)

Thanks for your feedback.... Is 6 more days to go back and be reunited with him. Almost three months:-( they had take good care of him sending photos and videos several days a week. So grateful!! February 8th he will be a year old. Will post new an hopefully better photos


----------



## Ishaq (Jan 2, 2004)

*11 1/2 months*

After almost three month we have our dog back with us... they did a marvellous job with him. I only asked the breeder to take care of him and the they that and MUCH more... He is at 11 months a wonderful puppy. Playful, full of energy, smart, and behave a lot better. Couldn't be happier. So, anyway here are the first attempt of a stack photo and a couple of head shots. Could you please give some more feedback... Thanks!


----------



## Ishaq (Jan 2, 2004)

*14 months old now*

Barun is now 14 months and I don't know if he will "fill in" a little more. I really would like that, but it might not happen... His neck is thin. He has been shedding a lot and that add to the slim look. He is very strong, fast and agile , which makes happy and amaze me.... lots of energy.... all these wouldn't happen with a heavier body....:grin2: any chance he will get more "build"?


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

My understanding is that he will fill out a little more. My dog is only 11 months old and he has grown at least an inch in the last two weeks. And I have had to loosen collars. Definitely still filling out. Out of curiosity what is his height and weight.


----------



## Ishaq (Jan 2, 2004)

cdwoodcox said:


> My understanding is that he will fill out a little more. My dog is only 11 months old and he has grown at least an inch in the last two weeks. And I have had to loosen collars. Definitely still filling out. Out of curiosity what is his height and weight.


Barun is 25.5 inches tall and 33 kg


----------

